# New flowerhorns I got from Bilbo



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

These guys are by far one of the most colourful fish that I have ever owned. pearls everywhere on these guys







these pics were taken only one hour after they had been put in the tank. Thanx again Rashidi









male golden leopard ~ 6"




























4" female POTO




































some more 3-4" male and female golden leopards













































I'll post some pics of the male ZZ's he sent later on tonight


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam nice pearls and finnage


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

They got some weird ass colors.

I love 'em though.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

IHeartFishies said:


> They got some weird ass colors.
> 
> I love 'em though.
> 
> ...


the orange ones are still fading. eventually they will be all orange/red


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

they are cool


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

here are some pics of the 2 zz's. These fish are not even close to being completly settled in yet.

5" male POTO














































other 5" male that is for a buddy of mine  and flash made this guy look like sh*t













































and finally... the beast.... he's right around 2.5" :lmfao:


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

how many cichlid species are in a F.h.? 3?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

syd said:


> how many cichlid species are in a F.h.? 3?
> [snapback]828876[/snapback]​


there are many diffrent species used to create nice flowerhorns. not just 2 or 3


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

so then how many and can you list their COMMON names. thanx


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Very nice looking FHs lemmy







. I especially like the male and female POTO's and the golden leopard :nod: ..........

Also the pic quality is excellent


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet FH's you have there


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> the orange ones are still fading. eventually they will be all orange/red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orange/red=Hawttness.

You're a lucky boy.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Holy Sheep sh*t!
The first guy looks like a little Brujo!
Im still in shock!
Lemmy you hippy, You resurrected yourself a Brujo!!


----------



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

how do you sex flowerhorns?


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

DuNNoE48 said:


> how do you sex flowerhorns?
> [snapback]831516[/snapback]​


ususally by the top dorsal fin is the most common .. if there is a patch on it then 75% of the time its a female.. btw nice FH man .. how many did you end up getting?


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

too many fh to list bro...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damn lemmy, how many cichlids u got now? hhaha nice colors on them, VERY unique, in a good way.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i love rashidi's fish...im thinking about egttin some of his golden leopards too.....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> i love rashidi's fish...im thinking about egttin some of his golden leopards too.....
> [snapback]832407[/snapback]​


shipping isnt cheap. but the fish are definalty worth it


----------

